# LED-Fernseher als Computerbildschirm über VGA-Anschluss



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. September 2010)

Hi,
diese neuen LED-Fernseher von Samsung oder Sharp z.B haben öfters ja auchmal einen VGA-Anschluss dran. Was haltet Ihr den davon so einen Fernseher auch als Bildschirm für einen PC zu verwenden?
Also der pC der bei mir noch in der Wohnung steht wird halt alle Schaltjahre zum spielen verwendet. Zum Arbeiten eigentlich nciht da ich ja jetzt ein Büro habe .

Viele Grüße


----------



## vfl_freak (24. September 2010)

Moin,



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> diese neuen LED-Fernseher von Samsung oder Sharp z.B haben öfters ja auchmal einen VGA-Anschluss dran. Was haltet Ihr den davon so einen Fernseher auch als Bildschirm für einen PC zu verwenden?
> Also der pC der bei mir noch in der Wohnung steht wird halt alle Schaltjahre zum spielen verwendet. Zum Arbeiten eigentlich nciht da ich ja jetzt ein Büro habe


 
also wie hier in der Firma nutzen in div. Büros große Flachbildschirme (meist zw. 35" und 42" / div. Marken von Philipps über Sharp bis LG / ob es im Einzelfall LED oder Plasma ist, kann ich so nicht sagen) als Anzeige und sind damit sehr zufrieden! Ich wüsste auch nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte .....
Ob ich ein so großes Teil als Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch stehen habe müsste, ist sicher eine andere Frage 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## fluessig (26. September 2010)

Wenn mir danach ist, dann schließe ich mein Laptop auch über die VGA Schnittstelle an den Fernseher an, um dann mit Funktastatur und Maus von der Couch aus zu arbeiten. Mein 1 Jahr alter LG 47" Fernseher hat kein Problem damit - das Bild sieht immer gestochen scharf aus (keine verstellte Phase oder Timingproblem). Der Desktoprechner steht auch in Reichweite und ist über ein DVI->HDMI Kabel an einen der vielen HDMI Anschlüsse dran. Von der Bildqualität macht das für mich subjektiv keinen Unterschied.


----------



## pfeifel (2. November 2010)

Na klar. Ich habe mein Laptop mit VGA mit meinem LG Fernseher angeschlossen um Internet Film von Alice  zu gucken. (Seitdem gucke ich selten TV-Sendung  )


----------

